# Newbie from Minnesota



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome, there are a bunch of us, especially worldwide.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Welcome. Born and raising in central Minn.

The nerves will settle down just fine...

Did Gary Reuter do the class?? Did you meet
Marla?


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

welcome


----------



## The Soap Pixie (Mar 15, 2010)

Sundance said:


> Did Gary Reuter do the class?? Did you meet
> Marla?


Yes, both Marla and Gary did the class. He did the visuals on keeping the bees, she did the lecture. I thought it was a great experience. If I manage to find bees to buy this year I'll be returning for the 2nd course next year 

Thanks for the welcoming everyone!


----------



## Budster (Mar 24, 2006)

Welcome to the community! I'm sure you'll enjoy it!


----------



## nuke (Mar 12, 2008)

Welcome,
Did you find some bees? Last I heard Nature's Nectar in stillwater still had some. Might try B&B Honey farm in Houston, MN. Somewhere down south I think. Mann Lake gets a shipment in and I think you can still get an order in with them. Little bit of a drive but worth getting the bees if you can't find anything closer. Reminds me that I need to get my order in to them too. 
Nuke.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

If you havn't found bees, look to join a local beekeeping association. Once you attend a meeting, ask if anyone is willing to sell you a hive, or sell you a split. Around spring time, I'd be willing to bet someone would sell you a split for a decent price if it's your first. Just a thought though.

Welcome.


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Pixie, it will be fine. If you can't find a real mentor, don't worry. This site has thousands of virtual mentors, and innumerable posts on almost every worry you have. A little searching goes a long way. If you are a visual learner look up "Hiving a package" on YouTube. There were lots of examples when I checked. I took the same course last year, the booklet they provided was excellent. Enjoy. Adrian.


----------



## The Soap Pixie (Mar 15, 2010)

Thank you Adrian 

specialkayme and nuke, I found some bees  Placing my order tomorrow morning and picking them up on April 21. Very exciting and scary at the same time.


----------

